# Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für o2



## Unregistriert (14 November 2007)

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung 0900er Rufnummern  aus dem Netz der o2 für den 22.09., 23.09., 13.10., 14.10., 20.10., und 21.10.2007 verhängt. Weiß jemand was genaueres darüber?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2007)

*AW: Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für o2*

Nein. Es steht genau so in der Liste der Massnahmen. Keine Ahnung. 

22.10.2007 
Gasse 900 
Preisansage 

Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für Anwahl der Gasse 900 aus dem Netz der o2 (Germany) GmbH & CHG am 22.09., 23.09., 13.10., 14.10., 20.10., und 21.10.2007

technisches Problem bei O2? Frag mal deren Pressestelle.
"Gasse 900" muss ein von der BnetzA erfundener Begriff sein. Es gibt diesen Begriff nicht.

O2 wurde kritisiert wegen Inkassierung von 0900-Gebühren im Zusammenhang mit Gewinnanrufsspam, aber mir erschliesst sich kein Zusammenhang.


----------



## Don Frago (14 November 2007)

*AW: Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für o2*

Evtl. einfach ein Problem bei der Preis-Ansage, kann einfach mal was schief gegangen sein. Ich vermute nicht mal Absicht oder bösen Willen

Und dann aber auf begründete Beschwerden nicht angemessen reagieren (automatische Rückerstattung / korrekte Neuberechnung) sondern auf stur schalten.

Irgendwann eskaliert die Kiste und es wird verfügt.

Ist aber nicht so schlimm, denn die Rechnungen an die Kunden sind raus, bei Reklamation/Zahlungsverweigerung wird ausgebucht, wenn schon einer zum Inkasso ist wird er zurückgeholt.

Jede Wette, dass die allermeisten Kunden eh anstandslos gezahlt haben, da dürfte der "Schaden" für o2 nicht allzu groß sein...


----------

